# Half Drow Half Elf



## Elf Witch (May 22, 2011)

I have been looking for stats for a half drow half elf character. I can't find anything. All I can find is either a half elf or half drow where one of the parents is human.

What my player wants is one parent was a drow and one was a surface elf. 

Does anyone know of any place that has a character build like this? If not do you have any suggestions for building one?

Also out of curiosity does is there a place that has stats for a gnomeling? Half Halfling Half gnome. I know that Hackmaster has them but I was wondering if there was a D20 build?


----------



## Dandu (May 22, 2011)

Just take one of the weak or useless elf abilities, replace it with one of the weak or useless Drow abilities, write up some stuff about how half breeds are angsty outcasts, and call it a day.


----------



## xigbar (May 22, 2011)

Try averaging out the racial ability modifiers, and average out the level adjustment.


----------



## Elf Witch (May 22, 2011)

Dandu said:


> Just take one of the weak or useless elf abilities, replace it with one of the weak or useless Drow abilities, write up some stuff about how half breeds are angsty outcasts, and call it a day.




That is not the flavor I am going for. Drow get special abilities a lot of them which is why they get an ecl hit. I don't have an issue with it still having an ecl hit. I am just uncertain how to merge the two classes.

And in the campaign world there are good drow who left behind their allegiance to Lloth and returned to the worship of Correlon.

The character is the child of two characters from the original campaign. Her father was a elf paladin of Correlon and her mother was a drow cleric of Correlon. She was raised in a society where her parents were respected and intermarriages between drow and elf were not looked down on. 

So no angst is needed.


----------



## xigbar (May 22, 2011)

Well, realistically speaking, an offspring would not have the full advantages of either, so I would make it a plus +1 LA, personally, and average out skill/racial score adjustments/other numerical features to the exact middle ground, since their doesn't seem to be any specific writing on this, although there should be.


----------



## Dandu (May 22, 2011)

The special abilities drow get are not very powerful, aside from Spell Resistance. 

Take away the high elf's low light vision, +2 on saves vs enchantment, and bonus to listen, search, and spot checks in exchange for Darkvisiono 60 ft, +2 on saves vs spells and SLA, and the Drow's Dancing Light and Faerie Fire SLAs and call it a LA +0 race.


----------



## Trance-Zg (May 22, 2011)

We play that we give the half drow/half elf all the base elf abilities with added 60ft dark vision. Also the hybrid looks almost exactly like a pure blood drow which gives him a +10 to you go to jail check


----------



## xigbar (May 22, 2011)

Trance-Zg said:


> We play that we give the half drow/half elf all the base elf abilities with added 60ft dark vision. Also the hybrid looks almost exactly like a pure blood drow which gives him a +10 to you go to jail check




Personally, I wouldn't do that, but that's just me.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (May 22, 2011)

Green Ronin's "Advanced Bestiary" has a half-drow inherited template that can be applied to an elf (or most anything else, for that matter).

[edit] From online reviews, I understand the original "Book of Templates"  (not the "Revised: Deluxe Edition") from Silverthorne Games had a half-gnome template, but I can't verify that.


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 23, 2011)

I let a woman play a half-drow, half-elf character in a campaign. She essentially began as a half-elf that I allowed to take drow feats. That elminated the Level Adjustment.


----------



## Herzog (May 23, 2011)

> Also out of curiosity does is there a place that has stats for a gnomeling? Half Halfling Half gnome. I know that Hackmaster has them but I was wondering if there was a D20 build?



There's a book by dog soul publishers called Races of Consequence that has stats for combinations of all standard PHB races (including the Half-half-orc/Halfling) purchasable online: Races of Consequence - Dog Soul Publishing | Louis Porter, Jr. Design, Inc.


----------



## Trance-Zg (May 23, 2011)

xigbar said:


> Personally, I wouldn't do that, but that's just me.



Well, in general Drow is K.O.S. so going to jail is generally more generous.


----------



## Elf Witch (May 23, 2011)

Herzog said:


> There's a book by dog soul publishers called Races of Consequence that has stats for combinations of all standard PHB races (including the Half-half-orc/Halfling) purchasable online: Races of Consequence - Dog Soul Publishing | Louis Porter, Jr. Design, Inc.




I have heard of this. But from what I understand it is badly edited it has paragraphs in the wrong place and pictures cover up the text. I am hesitant to buy a shoddy produced product even if it is not that expensive.


----------



## Elf Witch (May 23, 2011)

Trance-Zg said:


> Well, in general Drow is K.O.S. so going to jail is generally more generous.




I guess it depends on the setting. In my world this is not the case there are to many good drow in the world. Just like kobolds are player class in my game and are not all treacherous little weasels.

As a matter of fact in my world you can't just look at most creature and go evil. Not even red dragons. I play that all sentience creatures have a choice of alignment. So sometimes you meet a good red dragon and an evil silver dragon.


----------



## Somnus Hesper (May 13, 2018)

Penumbral Elves
Your charisma or intelligence score is increased by 1
Mixed training: choose four from: Shortsword, rapier, longsword, Hand crossbow, shortbow, and longbow, you have proficiency in these weapons
Mixed blood: Your darkvision has a radius of 90 ft
Elven Magic: You know one wizard cantrip, at third level you can cast faerie Fire once a day
Extra language: You can speak, read, and write undercommon. 
-
Komorebi Elves
Your charisma or wisdom score increases by one
Your darkvision has a radius of 90 ft
Mixed training: choose four from: Shortsword, rapier, longsword, Hand crossbow, shortbow, and longbow, you have proficiency in these weapons
You know the dancing lights cantrip. When you reach third level, you can cast the Faerie Fire spell once per day. Charisma is your spellcasting modifier for these spells. 
Shadowed Mask: You can attempt to hide even when you are only lightly obscured by foliage, heavy rain, falling snow, mist, other natural phenomena, or dim light. 
-
How do these sound?


----------

